#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Συγκοινωνιακά >  > > >  >  > Οδοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Σχέδια κιβωτοειδών οχετών

## Nicholas_79

Έχει κανείς τα σχέδια κιβωτοειδών οχετών που είχε βγάλει η ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ σε αντικατάσταση παλαιότερων σχεδίων του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ (με παλαιότερους κανονισμούς)????? Που μορώ να τα βρώ????

----------


## CFAK

Το ανέβασα στη θέση "αρχεία". Όταν το επιτρέψει ο διαχειριστής θα μπορέσεις να το κατεβάσεις.

Έχε υπ' όψιν σου ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πρότυπα της ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΟΔΟΣ Α.Ε. έχουν παραχθεί με βάση τους παλιούς κανονισμούς DIN που πλέον *δεν ισχύουν*. Ωστόσο, για προδιαστασιολόγηση μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Σε ισχύ για τη μελέτη τεχνικών έργων είναι ταυτόχρονα οι κανονισμοί DIN-FACHBERICHT 101,102,103,104 και οι Ευρωκώδικες.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Δεν υπάρχει, ακόμα, κάποιο αρχείο για να εγκρίνουμε.

----------


## CFAK

Είναι ένα rar αρχείο 18 Μb. 
Νομίζω ολοκληρώθηκε το uploading.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Είναι διαθέσιμο ΕΔΩ.
Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Pappos

> Έχε υπ' όψιν σου ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πρότυπα της ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΟΔΟΣ Α.Ε. έχουν παραχθεί με βάση τους παλιούς κανονισμούς DIN που πλέον *δεν ισχύουν*. Ωστόσο, για προδιαστασιολόγηση μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις.


Δεν πρέπει να ισχύουν παράλληλα, υπάρχουν διαφορές και ειδικά στις δράσεις που σύμφωνα με τον Ευρωκώδικα είναι δυσμενέστερες.
Μεγάλες διαφορές π.χ. στο DIN-FB 101, Kap. IV και EN 1991-2, 4.3.2 όπως επίσης και διαφορές στους συντελεστές. Στην Γερμανία ισχύει μόνο ο Ευρωκώδικας.

----------


## CFAK

Θυμάσαι τα παλιά DIN; Τo DIN1045, DIN1072 κλπ. Με αυτούς τους κανονισμούς έχουν υπολογιστεί τα συγκεκριμένα πρότυπα κατασκευής οχετών.
 Αυτά, τα "παλιά" DIN δεν ισχύουν ούτε στη Γερμανία, όπου πλέον ισχύουν οι Ευρωκώδικες στη γερμανική τους έκδοση. Τα DIN-Fachberichte είναι γερμανικές τεχνικές οδηγίες επί των Ευρωκωδίκων (εθνικά προσαρτήματα στη γερμανική έκδοση).

Διαφορές υπάρχουν μεταξύ των γενικών κειμένων των Ευρωκωδίκων και των προσαρτημάτων σε κάθε χώρα. Δεν τις κρίνω ουσιαστικές εφόσον στηρίζονται ακριβώς στον ίδιο κορμό διατάξεων.

Για την ταυτόχρονη ισχύ των Din-Fachberichte και των Ευρωκωδίκων με τα ελληνικά προσαρτήματα διάβασε την παρακάτω υπουργική απόφαση:

*Αριθμ. ΔΙΠΑΔ/οικ.372 (Έγκριση εφαρμογής και χρήσης των Ευρωκωδίκων σε συνδυασμό με τα αντίστοιχα Εθνικά Προσαρτήματα).*

----------


## Pappos

Τα DIN-Fachberichte είναι κανονισμοί και όχι γερμανικές τεχνικές οδηγίες.
Στην Γερμανία δεν ισχλυουν πλέον.
Τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα δεν έχουν σχέση με τα DIN-Fachberichte. Τα DIN-Fachberichte είναι κανονισμός.

Είναι αστείο να γίνεται παράλληλη εφαρμογή των DIN-Fachberichte με τους Ευρωκώδικες, υπάρχουν πολλές διαφορές και το βασικότερο αυτών των φορτίσεων στην γεφυροποιία.

----------


## CFAK

Αστείο είναι να θεωρείς την άποψη σου πιο έγκυρη από την υπουργική απόφαση..
Η παράλληλη ισχύς δε σημαίνει ταυτόχρονη εφαρμογή. Η υπουργική απόφαση σου δίνει (για την ακρίβεια στον ιδιοκτήτη του έργου) την επιλογή, σεβόμενη την αυτοτέλεια του κάθε κανονισμού.

----------


## Pappos

Υπάρχει Π.Δ. που να ορίζει την παράλληλη εφαρμογή των DIN FB και Ευρωκώδικα ?
Αν υπάρχει οι άνθρωποι είναι απλά άσχετοι.
Δεν μπορείς να εφαρμοσεις παράλληλα DIN FB και Ευρωκώδικα, υπάρχουν διαφορές !!!

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -




> Τα DIN-Fachberichte είναι γερμανικές τεχνικές οδηγίες επί των Ευρωκωδίκων (εθνικά προσαρτήματα στη γερμανική έκδοση).





> Με αυτούς τους κανονισμούς έχουν υπολογιστεί τα συγκεκριμένα πρότυπα κατασκευής οχετών.


Γιατί σήμερα σιδερώνεις διαφορετικά ?
Ή έχεις άλλα μήκη αγκύρωσης ή παράθεσης ?
Τα ίδια μείνανε.
Γεωτεχνική μελέτη ίδια (τα χαρακτησριστικά των εδαφών δεν αλλάζουν).
Μια χαρά είναι. Μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Είπαμε, δεν είναι τεχνικές οδηγίες, καμία σχέση με τεχνικές οδηγίες ή εθνικά προσαρτήματα. Είναι (ήταν) κανονισμοί.

----------


## CFAK

Υπάρχει το Σύνταγμα, πιο κάτω είναι οι Νόμοι και τα Προεδρικά Διατάγματα, πιο κάτω οι Υπουργικές Αποφάσεις και ακόμα πιο κάτω οι Εγκύκλιοι.
Για την ταυτόχρονη ισχύ των παραπάνω κανονισμών έχει εκδοθεί η Υπουργική Απόφαση που σου παρέθεσα.
Ξαναλέω, άλλο παράλληλη ισχύς άλλο ταυτόχρονη εφαρμογή.

Όσο και να επιμένεις, είναι τεχνικές οδηγίες (εσύ γνωρίζεις και γερμανικά από ό,τι λες..οπότε ξέρεις τι σημαίνει fachbericht). Η μετάβαση από τα παλιά DIN στους Ευρωκώδικες (γερμανική έκδοση) έγινε μέσω των συγκεκριμένων κειμένων.
Τα παλαιά DIN δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με τους Ευρωκώδικες, ούτε φυσικά με τα DIN-Fachbericht. Δεν υπήρχε, για παράδειγμα, η λογική των μερικών συντελεστών ασφαλείας υλικών και φορτίων.

----------


## CFAK

Θα σου φανεί περίεργο αλλά έχουν αλλάξει τα μήκη αγκύρωσης και παράθεσης (δες τους αντίστοιχους πίνακες). Επομένως ναι, σιδερώνεις διαφορετικά.
Οι προδιαγραφές υλικών δεν έχουν αλλάξει? Τι σχέση έχουν το Β35 με το C30/37? Σύγκρινε τα μέτρα ελαστικότητας που προδιαγράφονται (ναι, είναι διαφορετικά).

Στα γεωτεχνικά, γνωρίζεις ότι με τα παλαιά DIN δεν υπάρχει η έννοια της χαρακτηριστικής τιμής και τιμής σχεδιασμού για τα εδαφικά χαρακτηριστικά (συνοχή, γωνία εσωτερικής τριβής κλπ) επομένως των μερικών συντελεστών ασφαλείας;

----------


## Pappos

> Στα γεωτεχνικά, γνωρίζεις ότι με τα παλαιά DIN δεν υπάρχει η έννοια της  χαρακτηριστικής τιμής και τιμής σχεδιασμού για τα εδαφικά χαρακτηριστικά  (συνοχή, γωνία εσωτερικής τριβής κλπ) επομένως των μερικών συντελεστών  ασφαλείας;


O EC7 EINAI αντιγραφή του DIN !!!
To γνωρίζουν όλοι αυτoί που ασχολοιυνται με μελέτες.




> Τι σχέση έχουν το Β35 με το C30/37?


To ίδιο είναι.

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160408/2qozig9d.jpg

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Τα DIN Fachbericht είναι ΜΟΝΟ για γεφυροποίία !!!
Οι μελετητές τα γνωρίζουν αυτά πολύ καλά. Δεν χρειάζεται να εξηγώ τα αυτονόητα.
*Τα DIN Fachbericht είναι κανονιμσοί για γέφυρες !!!
DIN FB 101 Δράσεις για γέφυρες
DIN FB 102 Γέφυρες σκυροδέματος
DIN FB 103 Σιδηρές γέφυρες
DIN FB 104 Σύμμεικτες

Δεν ισχύουν άλλο, ισχύουν τα παρακατω

DIN EN 1990 : Grundlagen der Tragwerksplanung
(aktuelle Normen) DIN EN 1991-1 : Einwirkungen auf Tragwerke (allgemein)
DIN EN 1991-1-4: Windlasten
DIN EN 1991-1-5: Temperatureinwirkungen
DIN EN 1991-1-7: Außergewöhnliche Einwirkungen
DIN EN 1991-2 : Verkehrslasten auf Brücken
DIN EN 1992-1 : Bemessung und Konstruktion von Stahlbeton-
und Spannbetontragwerken

Τέλος και over !!!
*

----------


## CFAK

Όσοι ασχολούνται με μελέτες, δε σημαίνει ότι γνωρίζουν και τι κάνουν...

Άλλο σημαίνει ότι "το B35 είναι αντίστοιχο με το C30/37" άλλο "το Β35 είναι το ίδιο με το C30/37.
Tα χαρακτηριστικά των υλικών είναι ουσιωδώς διαφορετικά (μέτρα ελαστικότητας, όρια διαρροής κλπ).
Αυτό αδυνατείς να το κατανοήσεις? Εκτός αν εσύ διαστασιολογείς με το μάτι.

Τονίζοντας με bold αυτά που λες δεν δυναμώνουν τα επιχειρήματά σου.

----------


## Pappos

To μέτρο ελαστικότητας δεν είναι το ίδιο αλλά δεν υπάρχει χαοτική διαφορά.
Εδώ πριν λίγο ακούσαμε τα DIN FB τεχνικές οδηγίες και εθνικό προσάρτημα.

Θα πάθει τίποτα το κιβώτιο αν το κάνει όπως τότε ???
 :Γέλιο: 


Λοιπόν αν και εκτός topic, να πω ότι τα DIN FB είναι μόνο για την γεφυροποιία και είναι παλιοί κανονισμοί.
Δεν είναι ούτε τεχνικές οδηγίες ούτε εθνικά προσαρτήματα.

----------


## CFAK

Σε βλέπω άνετο με την νομοθεσία.
Μπορεί το κιβώτιο να μην πάθει τίποτα, ωστόσο αν δώσει μελέτη με παραδοχές και διατάξεις άλλου κανονισμού που δεν ισχύει πλέον (παλαιά DIN), δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάρει έγκριση από την υπηρεσία.
Τα DIN FB είναι τεχνικές οδηγίες.
Στην Ελλάδα ισχύουν παράλληλα και τα δύο πακέτα κειμένων:
1) DIN-FB, οδηγίες εφαρμογής των DIN FB στην Ελλάδα σε συνδυασμό με ΕΑΚ-ΕΚΟΣ
2) Ευρωκώδικες 1,2 και 7,8 με τα εθνικά κείμενα εφαρμογής.

----------


## Pappos

Επίτρεψέ μου επειδή έχω σπουδάσει Γερμανία να σου πω ότι τα DIN FB είναι κανονισμοί γεφυροποιίας. *Δεν είναι τεχνικές οδηγίες.*
Επίσης δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει παράλληλη μελέτη με DIN FB και ΕΝ1991, ΕΝ1992 γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει συμβατότητα στις φορτίσεις και σε μερικά αλλα θέματα διάτμησης κ.τ.λ.
Το τι συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Επίσης αν δεν το γνωρίζεις ο ΕΚΩΣ είναι ακριβώς όπως το παλιό DIN 1045 (μιλάμε για αντιγραφή).
Για τον ΕΑΚ...μπορώ να πω μια καλή αντιγραφή από κανονισμούς Ν.Ζηλανδίας και αμερικάνικους.
Ο μόνος δικός μας κανονισμός ή καλύτερα μέθοδος ήταν μόνο με τον Ρουσόπουλο (δεκαετία 60) όπου όμως η ανάλυση γινόταν σε επίπεδο πλαισίου και όχι χωρικά.




> Σε βλέπω άνετο με την νομοθεσία.


Μιλάμε για την ελληνική νομοθεσία ? Γιατί η ελληνική δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη.

----------


## CFAK

Η πρώτη πρότασή σου είναι λάθος.
Η δεύτερη δηλώνει παντελή άγνοια. Σε παραπέμπω στις ΟΑΜΓ.
Η τρίτη είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. O ΕΚΩΣ έχει υιοθετήσει λογική ροπών διαρροής ενώ ο DIN1045 είναι της παλιάς λογικής των επιτρεπόμενων τάσεων. Επιπλέον δεν διαθέτει τη λογική των μερικών συντελεστών ασφαλείας των υλικών που έχουν οι νεώτεροι κανονισμοί.
Η τέταρτη έχει ένα ποσοστό αλήθειας.
Η πέμπτη σου πρόταση δεν ευσταθεί. Η μέθοδος Ρουσόπουλου ήταν στατική προσέγγιση επίλυσης διατμητικών πολυώροφων πλαισίων, δεν ήταν κανονισμός.
Στην έκτη σου πρόταση απαντώ: Οι παλιοί DIN1045 κλπ *ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ* πλέον στην Ελλάδα. Εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να τον εφαρμόσει αλλά δεν θα είναι νόμιμος.

----------


## Pappos

> Η πρώτη πρότασή σου είναι λάθος.


Ποιος το λέει αυτό ? Ένας που δεν έχει σπουδάσει σε γερμανικό πολυτεχνείο και δεν εκπονεί μελέτες στην Γερμανία ?




> Η δεύτερη δηλώνει παντελή άγνοια. Σε παραπέμπω στις ΟΑΜΓ.





> O ΕΚΩΣ έχει υιοθετήσει λογική ροπών διαρροής ενώ ο DIN1045 είναι της παλιάς λογικής των επιτρεπόμενων τάσεων.


Δεν μιλάμε για το DIN του 1800...δηλαδή τι να πω...πρώτα ενημερωση και μετά τοποθέτηση !!! Μας διαβάζει και κόσμος.



> Επιπλέον δεν διαθέτει τη λογική των μερικών συντελεστών ασφαλείας των υλικών που έχουν οι νεώτεροι κανονισμοί.


Από την Κρήτη είσαι ? Γιατί μάλλον πλακώθηκες στη ρακή και δεν ξέρρεις τι λες...

*Struktur der DIN 1045-neu, Sicherheitskonzept, Werkstoffe, Tragwerksidealisierung


https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...qw7mxQ&cad=rja*

Χαχαχα...πράγματι διασκεδάζω μαζί σου. Άγνοια έχουν στην Ελλάδα. Δεν γίνεται παράλληλη εφαρμογή DIN FB και EN1991,EN1992 γιατί δεν υπάρχει συμβατότητα φορτίσεων κ.α.



> Η μέθοδος Ρουσόπουλου ήταν στατική προσέγγιση επίλυσης διατμητικών πολυώροφων πλαισίων, δεν ήταν κανονισμός.


Eίπαμε, μέθοδος...η ρακή δικέ μου !!! Είπα...

*Ο μόνος δικός μας κανονισμός ή καλύτερα μέθοδος ήταν μόνο με τον Ρουσόπουλο*




> Οι παλιοί DIN1045 κλπ *ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ* πλέον στην Ελλάδα.


Καλά που μου το είπες...εδώ δεν ξέρεις τι κάνει ο κανονισμός DIN 1045...έχεις μπερδέψει το σύμπαν...

Μην πας και χτυπήσεις μελέτες έξω ή το σκέφτεσαι...δαιρκίνω παντελή άγνοια...

Συνεχίζεις να παραβιάζεις τους Κανόνες Συμμετοχής του φόρουμ (βλ. επισημάνσεις με κόκκινο).
Δεν μπορείς να αντικρούσεις μια θέση με επιχειρήματα χωρίς να καταφύγεις σε προσβολές και χωρίς να επιδεικνύεις ρατσιστική συμπεριφορά;
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

